# Algea



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

What's the best way to clean algea from an empty tank?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

May need a little more detail: Empty as in no living creatures or empty as in no water at all?

If there's no water, maybe add a bit and used a tank safe scrubber sponge to get it off, (the water may help to soften it).

If there's water but no animals you can do the same thing and can try an aquarium glass scraper for the front, back and sides of the tank.

If there are no animals in it but you are going to be putting some in, you could go with Apple Snails or Zebra Nerite snails. They will eat the algae. (Of course, this is only an option if the tank has water in it)..... like I mentioned before, we need a bit more detail, lol. 

Hope some of this helped.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

new tank no water at all. sorry i didn't say that before, ben trying to scape it off with a scaper but man it just doesn't want to come off at all. Currently have a little fan heater working to dry it out, person i got it from had 3 catfish and a pleco (not common) in it.

I want to get it setup with water tomorrow just don't want ti to get over run with this hair algea after setting it up.

Would salting the water help to kill of the algea? this way I could set it up and run the filter (canister) with no media to make sure it was killed and wont come back. I plan on planting the tank so maybe heavily planted will counter act the algea. I know there are lots of options just looking for a fast way to get water in without promoting the groth of the algea.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have algae that won't scrub off? Must be some tough stuff. Wetting it may make it easier, but I've never encountered algae that didn't just come right off. Hope you got some vinegar for the water spots.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Mike. I've always used warm tap water, some disolved aquarium salt and a regular sponge to clean algae. You don't want to use anything abrasive or acidic. Even glass surfaces and silicone in the corners can be damaged if you get a little too creative with the cleaning supplies you use.

BBradbury


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You have algae that won't scrub off? Must be some tough stuff. Wetting it may make it easier, but I've never encountered algae that didn't just come right off. Hope you got some vinegar for the water spots.


Thanks Ben! Was nice meeting you at HOT today, getting ready to drop some vinegar into the tank now and let it sit before I head to families for fight night.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used vinegar in tanks before, just (obviously, lol) rinse it well before putting your water and fish in it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA, I stepped it up a little used a pump spray and soaked down the bad areas and well now it's clean and I have the Peat Moss and Sand in the bottum waiting for the gravel and water.


----------



## polaris96 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had good results with a green scotchbright pad and some elbow grease. 

if it just wont come off you can use #2000 grit wet/dry sandpaper IF THE TANK IS GLASS. it won't scratch your glass but I have no idea how it would work on plastic.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Vinegar worked great with a scrapper and elbow grease and a hose.


----------

